# Is non kiln-dried spalted maple food safe?



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello all. I have some spalted maple that I found among some dried firewood, and i carved a cooking spoon out of some.

My question is this - my moisture meter is reading 15% moisture. But being firewood, it was never kiln dried. Ive finished the spoon with danish oil, but just want to make sure this is enough. Is it going to be safe enough for cooking with?

Thanks!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Spalting (color change) is caused by fungi growing in the wood. Personally, I would not cook with a spalted spoon. Others will likely have other opinions.

Claude


----------



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

> Spalting (color change) is caused by fungi growing in the wood. Personally, I would not cook with a spalted spoon. Others will likely have other opinions.
> 
> Claude
> 
> - ClaudeF


True, but I've read that once the moisture drops very low, the fungus is essential "dead". On top of that, the fungus is apparently only hazardous if breathed in (so during sanding for example). Just wanted to know if others would agree with this. This is just from what I've read online.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd be a lot more concerned about the Danish oil, being that is contains boiled linseed oil.


----------



## frank2bucks (Feb 12, 2017)

Spalting, as ClaudeF correctly points out, is caused by fungi growing in the wood. Several types of fungi- some more toxic than others, cause this spalting. Also consider that many types of bacteria always accompany these fungi. If you told me that you steamed the wood to kill most of these and then dried it and applied a food grade mineral oil, I wood say that it's ok to use as a salad spoon, but still not the best choice for 'cooking' with. And Bondo Gaposis is also very correct about the Danish Oil- not something to be exposed to food.


----------



## highwayman42 (Feb 20, 2017)

Food grade mineral oil is what I use on cutting 
boards. I had the same question a while back
when I was looking for something that wouldn't 
turn rancid like vegetable oil. Hope this helps


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

I wouldnt worry about it. You are going to be cooking with it. Heat will kill the fungus, and besides there isn't much of it available and you are sealing what there is, in with your finish.

I like "tried and true boiled linseed oil and beeswax" for woodenware https://www.woodcraft.com/products/tried-true-original-wood-finish-pint?gclid=CJuWzMvjstICFcxXDQodcuYLWw

It is completely nontoxic

I like their California warning. "Ingestion of large quantities will cause nausea"


----------

